# 1DOWN4UP Winter Shoot-out in MN



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be going to this and racing in it. This is a grate group of people that are putting it on! I'm going to run the "Utility" (4x4) Unstudded Quad race and ill throw on my studded set to do the radar run, I will also be running a CR 500 in it as well. Shaggy (A crazy guy I know) will be out on the ice at the radar run on his Harley bagger with a big S&S in it too! Its a gotta see!!:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:

http://1down4up.org/Home_Page.php


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wanna watch live ice racin' baaaad


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

What's all that white stuff? You got to post some vids!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I think ill run the helmet cam and the rear view cam!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well that was a blast!! we did the radar run, I did 62.64mph in a 1000 foot on the ice!, my dad on his cr500 did 79.67mph, and Shaggy on his copper did 90.1mph!! I also did the unstudded utility class and took first place! I don't have pic of the radar run but ill get some from a friend.

































































































This is all the closer the HO500 got. He was faster in the corners then I but I was not trying very hard in the corners so I wouldn't mess up bad on entry.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

nice pics looks like a blast


----------

